

Do nothing for 2 minutes - hansy
http://donothingfor2minutes.com/

======
blakestein
This seemed pretty relaxing, although I think it'd be even better with an
animated image or video clip

~~~
auston
[http://www.calm.com/](http://www.calm.com/)

~~~
snogglethorpe
The ironic thing about calm.com is that it always seems to be nagging you to
do stuff.... ><

~~~
auston
the ironic thing about that site is that it's run by calm.com :)

------
AndyKelley
Have fun suckers! Meanwhile I'm spending 2 minutes being productive.

~~~
Justsignedup
If Chuck Norris does nothing for two minutes he is being productive; he is not
killing those who produce.

~~~
sova
surprisingly deep sentiment

~~~
Mandatum
What's that word for phrases that clear the mind? Things like "If a tree falls
in a forest, does anyone hear it".. I think there's like a
Buddhist/meditation/mantra type thing to it..

~~~
DmitriRavinoff
Koan. The word you're looking for is koan.

------
sejje
It's a little contrary to the mood to "scream" FAIL at me.

------
mariodiana
How is a person supposed to relax when the horizon in the photo is off from
the level?

------
Sekhmet
Would be better with HTML5 than Flash.

------
EugeneOZ
Fix horizont line on photo.

------
sova
excellent.

